# IH website down?



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Got a strange error page when I went to the IH website last night. Logged on this morning and got the same thing. Hopefully it's just a technical glitch and nothing happened to IH. :surprise: Especially for anyone who might have something in the air from them?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Who is IH? never mind. figured it out. Didn't realize I was in the CC section. Looks like they are having a server issue.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

No worries Big O. Yes, it's concerning, especially since they have no phone contact on their emailed invoices.
I'm not going to freak. Maybe later today someone (everyone) more internet savvy than myself will dumb down that error message for us.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Rondo said:


> No worries Big O. Yes, it's concerning, especially since they have no phone contact on their emailed invoices.
> I'm not going to freak. Maybe later today someone (everyone) more internet savvy than myself will dumb down that error message for us.


The message is coming from the server where their website lives (lived) on. Chances are the server is in some data center and they rent the space. It's possible they moved to a different server and site and the DNS change hasn't caught up yet. Think of DNS as a big card catalog that tells computers where to find a web site. When you move a web site you need to update the DNS information as well. The other possibility is that the file on the server is corrupt or missing. Hopefully they will realize something is wrong and fix it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

TY Gents - I've had good luck with them in the past but I know they've had a bit of rocky ride at one point also .... so I was hoping it was a "technical issue" and not a vendor/service/supply type issue.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

The error is stating missing files on the server... possibly a server crash which wiped the directory.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

the1and0nly said:


> The error is stating missing files on the server... possibly a server crash which wiped the directory.


That was my first thought as well. I mentioned DNS because if they had moved the website somewhere else and didn't change the entry, you might get a similar message. Let's hope they recover soon.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

IT'S THE END OF THEM! Nah they probably just hired a cheap freelancer from Pakistan to move their files to the new site & got exactly what they paid for.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL - just got an email back from them:

"It's just a temporary issue with our host. We were expecting to be back up and running this morning but the problem is taking longer than expected to address."


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

Oldmso54 said:


> LOL - just got an email back from them:
> 
> "It's just a temporary issue with our host. We were expecting to be back up and running this morning but the problem is taking longer than expected to address."


AKA - our host thought they had everything backed up but they did not. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the1and0nly said:


> AKA - our host thought they had everything backed up but they did not. :vs_unimpressed:


Their "host" = :nerd2:

Hopefully that won't make the prices go up ?? :serious:


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

the1and0nly said:


> AKA - our host thought they had everything backed up but they did not. :vs_unimpressed:


This is when they realize doing a test restore now and again is a good thing.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea, someone made a boo boo and deleted their PHP framework.



NormH3 said:


> This is when they realize doing a test restore now and again is a good thing.


:vs_laugh:

So, true. I remember when I learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

It's back up and running for me.


----------

